# 1965 Coppertone Varsity



## Salt Flat Cycles (Sep 25, 2018)

I picked up this bike yesterday.  It's in really nice shape.  It's missing seat, seatpost bolt, and has a broken spoke on the rear wheel.   It's probably too small for me but it's hard to pass up a coppertone.


----------



## Sven (Oct 13, 2018)

That is a sweet ride. Love the color , paint looks great. .You can make it work 


A longer 21.1 mms quill stem




....and a 19 inch seat post. ( Both from eBay) Shifting might be a challenge, since the shifters are on the down tube . Enjoy your project. 


Here's my '73 Varsity with the longer quill stem. The brake cables and speedometer cable still fit fine. ( I have since this picture,  modified it to reassemble the Varsity Tourist, )
 [ you can see pics of it on "What bike did you ride today"]


----------



## anders1 (Nov 29, 2018)

Love the color!!


----------

